# Pentax spotmatic to be fixed... light meter, of course



## micheldignand (Aug 31, 2003)

I have a Pentax spotmatic with a bad light meter, and I want to find out how to take the camera apart to fix it. Where I live there is no-one to help me, and in any case I enjoy learning about these things.

As  matter of fact I also have a Pentax MG with the same problem, though as that camera as manual mode, I just can't use it without its built-in light meter, so that is probably more urgent.

At the moment I'm using a variety of digital cameras, and my most recent win is an old Zenit which I am growing to love.

incidentally, the pentax light-meter problems are not related to bad contacts in the battery place... they are both deeper than that.

Hoping for some answers to these problems,

Michel


----------



## dlc (Aug 31, 2003)

To fix the meters in any camera requires you to get into chamber with the mirror and focusing screen.  Very tedious work.  If you care about saving the cameras, get a light meter and use them or use your other camera to meter.


----------



## hojamohoho (Aug 31, 2003)

I think i have an electronic copy of a spotmatic service manual which i could send you. I thinks it's in .pdf format so it shouldn't be to big, but i'm at uni now so i won't know till i get home. 

If you give me you email i'll try and send it to you (assuming i can find it when i get home). If it's to large i'll WinRar it as send it in a few peices (if thats alright with you).

Let us know... oh, and whats the weather like there in Wagga?


----------



## hojamohoho (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok here you go...

The files can be found here... (you'll need WinRar or similar to unzip the files)

http://home.villagephotos.com/2003-9/22924/

any problems and let me know


----------



## micheldignand (Sep 1, 2003)

Hojamohoho, thanks for that. The problem is that I can't unzip it properly, for some reason. I'm using Stuffit on a Mac, but that sholdn't make any difference. The program tells me that the file has not been properly encoded or unencoded.

Can you offer any advice? 

Villagephotos seems to be an ISP or similar. Did the files come from there originally? Can I find a similar manual for my Pentax MG?


Cheers,

Michel. (PS foggy and overcast today)


----------



## hojamohoho (Sep 2, 2003)

Well there's ya first problem... Mac's!

seriously though it seems that the stuffit program does .rar files so it should work, it worked when i d'loaded it and tried (mabey its just a mac v microsoft thing???)

I did a bit of searching and found a few online sites:

Spotmatic Service Manual
http://www.robertstech.com/files/spot_sm.pdf
(http://www.robertstech.com/pentax.htm - also has ME, MX and K2 manuals)

This site has your operating Manuals (Most Pentax Models)
http://www.pentaxcanada.ca/support/manual_download.php


As for the MG manual i'm not sure... try contacting these guys:
http://www.cameraweb.com/manuals.htm

If all else fails try a comprehensive web search... if your lucky you might find a free one floating around otherwise you might have to buy one.


----------



## micheldignand (Sep 4, 2003)

hojamohoho,
Brilliant. The Canadian pentax site has all the manuals, by the look of it.

Whether I will be able to use them or not depends on my level of skill... but I'll discover that soon enough.

Thanks for your help,

Michel


----------

